# Austin House show Saturday march 6th



## john1158 (Mar 1, 2010)

Vaaska, Hate Cops, Women in Prison at the Spotted Dick House (2403 Bryan St.) [+] [7pm, all ages]

bring a few bucks for the bands!!!
I live here so please have respect for the house and us who live here....
Thanks


----------

